# Awe my aching joints



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

I don't know if this is related to lifting weights or due to work but my joints, elbow and knees mainly, although my feet are killing me too. What's the best thing to do to ease my aching joints?

BTW my muscles do not ache just my joints.


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Do you take oily supplements as I am sure they are supposed to help?

My dad used to always be rubbing stuff into his joints especially his knees as he had the same problem. Think iot was arnica and it helps swelling and inflamation. Also try Tiger balm as that is supposed to be good too.

Hope it eases


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Get checked at the Doc's to be safe but if its just from the gym them start taking cod liver oil 1000mg & glucosaime 1000mg "one a day" every day and it will do wonders, a hot bath will have an imediate effect too!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It depends a lot on the cause of the pain.

My joint pain is tendon related and I find Cissus, (search on here for more info), works wonders, but if your pain os not tendon related it may do little.

A Dr will probably tell you to stop doing what hurts, or give you diclofenic, which will just mask the pain, and long term may make it worse.

Try taking everything, Glucosamine, Cissus, MSM, Fish Oil, (which you should take regardless), etc

Certainly wont hurt, and apart from the Cissus, the rest are dirt cheap.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

fish oir or flax seed oil


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

canabis or ibuprofen and a warm bath.

Oils help longterm.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

try rumalaya... its herbal just google for it .


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to get loads of joint pain with a manual job and training as well. Dislocated my right shoulder 3 times in a mounth. I go with 500mg cod liver oil a day and 1000mg of Glucosamine twice a day, it works wonders. If I get any nagging joint pain for more than a couple of days Ibuprofen is a good anti inflamatry. I take it with food just before I get me head down for the night and it's normaly gone next day.


----------



## bodger1976 (Nov 12, 2007)

deca


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I had the same problem. What worked for me is the sauna, tiger balm , & Pro Lipids


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I used to get terible pain mostly in my elbows when I was in the surf and after/during anything that involved a pushing movement. I started using Krill oil caps from MP and it went away within 2 weeks - I ran out and coudnt afford any more and after a week the pain krept up again - I'm now taking the Krill again and its gone  defo works for me

not that expensive either £25 or maybe still on special at £18 for 90 caps - I took 2 a day for first month then 1 a day. Maybe worth a try


----------

